# Fender '65 Deluxe Reverb reissue amp $750.00



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Deluxe Reverb


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

No ad link?


----------



## jacob (Sep 19, 2017)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Ottawa. I suppose I should've known. All the best deals are Ottawa.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

If I was anywhere near there I'd be all over it.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Verne said:


> No ad link?


 If you look there is a link Deluxe Reverb


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

LaRSin said:


> If you look there is a link Deluxe Reverb


How the hell did I miss that?!?! HAHAHA. I wasn't wearing my glasses??? It was dark out?? The moon wasn't aligned with pluto??


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Gone.


----------

